# Buyer beware - internet scams



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

I rarely post in this forum mostly because of my busy schedule but I thought I would warn people about internet scams that are going on. I want to make everyone aware that for the 3rd time this year, that I know if, someone has copied the testimonials of my page and is posting it as their own on their website using my name to get people to send them money for some puppies. I do believe this is a scam and please be aware of it. They are asking people to wire them $500 and they will ship them a puppy. Dont ever send money via money gram or Western Union to anyone you don't know. If the price sounds to good to be true it probably is. They are asking for $500 for a pup that is going to be shipped to you. First know the average price of a puppy from a reputable breeder could be anywhere between 2000 - $3,000 shipping alone could cost somewhere between $300 to $500 so as you can see $500 for a puppy and shipping is definitely not the norm. Please be aware that these scams do come out more often this time of the year as people are looking for puppies for Christmas presents. Contact breeders and speak with them directly, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is, if the breeder doesn't have puppies ask for a referral, check out AKC.org for a list of breeders of merit or the AMA. Don't just buy from anyone a good puppy is worth the effort to create a relationship with the breeder because it is a relationship for life. Please be aware that there are scams everywhere I thought I would let you know once again that the people that I work with are mentioned on my website if you have any doubts or questions about me or my dogs or the people that I work with please feel free to contact me. The content of my page is not shared by anyone and is exclusive to it. Please feel free to spread the word. Have a very happe and blessed holiday season! ~ Josy (Josymir Maltese)


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

:goodpost:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is awful.


----------



## Paige10 (Jan 2, 2018)

*Internet Scam selling sick Maltese from Korea*

I am so sad and angry how these scammers on the internet just continue to thrive!! Some of the biggest sites are Instagram! I saw these gorgeous Maltese babies, obviously "photo shopped." I was sucked right in since one of the puppies looked exactly like my tiny Maltese. $6500 later I received a gravely ill, 2lb puppy that looked nothing like the picture. The Vet performed a DNA test and this puppy turned out to be a different breed all together!!! The scammer's name is Autumn Elizabeth Cheung and her website in Bellapup.com, her Instagram is Bellapup_teacup. Buyer beware. She is still using the same picture of the puppy she supposedly sold me and works very closely with Bettys Yorkies who was recently under investigation for internet fraud. Autumn and Calvin Cheung are just hiding behind Bettys Yorkies. I will continue to contact the National Humane Society, 
The Chicago District Attorney's office, Dept of Agriculture and the FBI's internet crime investigation unit. This couple refused to respond once they found out how sick she was. Anyone scammed by this person please let me know. The local news channel in Chicago is interested!! We need to stop crooks like this


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paige10 said:


> I am so sad and angry how these scammers on the internet just continue to thrive!! Some of the biggest sites are Instagram! I saw these gorgeous Maltese babies, obviously "photo shopped." I was sucked right in since one of the puppies looked exactly like my tiny Maltese. $6500 later I received a gravely ill, 2lb puppy that looked nothing like the picture. The Vet performed a DNA test and this puppy turned out to be a different breed all together!!! The scammer's name is Autumn Elizabeth Cheung and her website in Bellapup.com, her Instagram is Bellapup_teacup. Buyer beware. She is still using the same picture of the puppy she supposedly sold me and works very closely with Bettys Yorkies who was recently under investigation for internet fraud. Autumn and Calvin Cheung are just hiding behind Bettys Yorkies. I will continue to contact the National Humane Society,
> The Chicago District Attorney's office, Dept of Agriculture and the FBI's internet crime investigation unit. This couple refused to respond once they found out how sick she was. Anyone scammed by this person please let me know. The local news channel in Chicago is interested!! We need to stop crooks like this


Hi Holly, I know we spoke on FB before about this. I was scammed by Autumn also, but not near to the extent that you were. I paid $4000 for a itty bitty 2 lb. shih tzu that was 6 months old and supposed to grow to be 4 lbs. ....come to find out the dog was a lot younger than 6 months old, and starving!!! I was told to feed her only a certain number of kibble pieces per meal. She was so ravenous I just couldn't do it, so I started feeding her more. Well, she is now 10 lbs or more and at 4 years old had to have all of her teeth extracted because of her poor breeding. How do I know she was younger than 6 months old? ....because now that I came out of "ether" and look at the pictures of when I first got her, you can easily tell!!! Her hair wasn't even close to being the length it should have been at that age!!! She was a baby!!! Chyna has back problems that re-occur at least twice a year, but beyond that, she hasn't started with sever health problems (I expect that to start later). When I contacted Autumn about this, she NEVER responded. I love Chyna, she is very pretty and has a sweet personality.....but really....I could have bought her locally for a few hundred dollars....


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paige10 said:


> I am so sad and angry how these scammers on the internet just continue to thrive!! Some of the biggest sites are Instagram! I saw these gorgeous Maltese babies, obviously "photo shopped." I was sucked right in since one of the puppies looked exactly like my tiny Maltese. $6500 later I received a gravely ill, 2lb puppy that looked nothing like the picture. The Vet performed a DNA test and this puppy turned out to be a different breed all together!!! The scammer's name is Autumn Elizabeth Cheung and her website in Bellapup.com, her Instagram is Bellapup_teacup. Buyer beware. She is still using the same picture of the puppy she supposedly sold me and works very closely with Bettys Yorkies who was recently under investigation for internet fraud. Autumn and Calvin Cheung are just hiding behind Bettys Yorkies. I will continue to contact the National Humane Society,
> The Chicago District Attorney's office, Dept of Agriculture and the FBI's internet crime investigation unit. This couple refused to respond once they found out how sick she was. Anyone scammed by this person please let me know. The local news channel in Chicago is interested!! We need to stop crooks like this


How awful for you! I'm so sorry you were scammed!
All I can say is "SHUT HER DOWN"


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> How awful for you! I'm so sorry you were scammed!
> All I can say is "SHUT HER DOWN"


Amen.

Sadly, I am shocked and so disappointed to see so many names of Facebooker's that I recognize ... supporting Autumn Elizabeth Cheung's Facebook page. This is so disheartening. I am stunned. These are people who claimed to be against backyard breeders. No wonder it is such a challenge to shut Cheung and so many other backyard breeders like her down. 

I am so, so disappointed in some people. It has been hard for me to write this because I know it's controversial. But, on the other hand ... I feel to keep silent and not say anything ... would make me a part of enabling evil backyard breeders, in their continuing to bring harm to so many innocent creatures. This all makes me feel very sad.


----------

